# My pets



## Ilovemiceandrats (Oct 1, 2016)

I have 10 pet mice and a syrian hamster. Just sharing some pics!


----------



## Shadow <3 (Jan 25, 2017)

Awe, they're adorable! I especially love that picture of your hammy, it's such a majestic pose!


----------



## InsideSunrise (Apr 28, 2017)

They're adorable!


----------

